# Complete newbie. 2 questions on 1984 International 244



## Mispeld (Apr 28, 2021)

Hello. I know nothing about tractors. I just picked up an International 244 2WD with 1000 hrs. It has a 21 hp 3 cyl diesel. 

1st question is how do I properly start it? If I turn the ignition on/engine off it will click in about 10 seconds. Is that glow plugs? What is "heat" when I turn the ignition and hold it to the left?

2nd question is the clutch. I freed up a cable that goes from the pedal to on top of the rear end that looks like it presses in a valve. It activates it on the 2nd half of the pedal when releasing the clutch. The first half releases the clutch in the bell housing (while releasing/letting the pedal out). When I push in the clutch 1/2 way (pushing in the valve on the rear end) the idle comes down a little like the engine is working.

I have not hooked anything up to the pto yet, but the shaft stops spinning when the clutch is pushed in all the way.

Thanks.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Th HEAT is supposed to be the glow plugs.. 
What injection pump is on that engine.?
Idk anything about the clutch operation.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.... Sounds like you really need an operators / owners manual before you start killing batteries and starters. As thepumpguysc states, the heat should be to activate the glow plugs to assist in cold starts.


----------



## Mispeld (Apr 28, 2021)

Thanks. I figured out the left key turn is glow plugs. I will test the glow plug circuit this evening. The resistor may be burned out since it doesn't glow. It starts fine when cold but I'm in Eastern NC so it isn't cold compared to other places. Yes, I will need to order the manual so I can understand clutch mechanism. Just thought maybe someone here might know. I am mechanically inclined and know how to turn a wrench - I just have not owned a tractor before.


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

Mispeld said:


> Hello. I know nothing about tractors. I just picked up an International 244 2WD with 1000 hrs. It has a 21 hp 3 cyl diesel.
> 
> 1st question is how do I properly start it? If I turn the ignition on/engine off it will click in about 10 seconds. Is that glow plugs? What is "heat" when I turn the ignition and hold it to the left?
> 
> ...


----------

